# motorhomes ! no parking Conil/es



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

The local council In Conil (Tarifa) have banned motorhomes from parking in the Area except on campsites.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*the local council in conil (tarifa)*

what about the ldle car park by the cemetery


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

surprise surprise! wouldnt give you tuppence for spain. go to portugal instead, they are way more friendly and you actually feel like they want you there.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*conil*

Just passed on a report from our local Spanish paper , that the Ayuntamiento (town council)Conil has banned motorhomes , local campsite owner could be on the T/C. its half a day away from me! yes portugal is ok for motorhomes but the police are cracking down, was there for 3 months this summer (saw very little of the algarve) even got up to Galicia ,the real Portugal is Fantastic , a land of Castle's ,lakes , culture , roman sites . great beaches, magical. but of course not so warm as the Real Spain? 26c today,


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi silversurfa, your right spain does have the extra bit when it comes to winter weather thats why i'm sitting here in marbella, camping buganvilla at the moment. nice today but some rain on tuesday and thursday on. wildcamped in tarifa last year and had the guardia civil banging on the side of my and everyone elses van at 8.00 in the morning, hard enough to leave 5 dents in the side of my van. when i saw the damage he jumped in his jeep and sped off!! morocco or portugal for me i'm afraid.


----------

